# Scary Movie (Now Who Da Fuck Did Dat?)



## Ice Prince (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I love the Scary Movie series, and since I'm not going to browse through the countless upon countless threads to find the old one (assuming it had one), here's a new one.

Scary Movie 1 and 2 were definitely my favorites.  Brenda MADE these movies for me.

Speaking of which.....hehe

*Best of Brenda (Scary Movie 1 & 2)*
Gonna Getcha

*Brenda and Cindy in the classroom (Scary Movie 3)*
Gonna Getcha

*Brenda vs The Ring (Scary Movie 3)*
Gonna Getcha


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 27, 2009)

IMO after the first 2 movies , they just got stupid

The first movie was just epic though


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

Psysalis said:


> IMO after the first 2 movies , they just got stupid
> 
> The first movie was just epic though



What this guy says.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 28, 2009)

One was awesome, two was ok, three was good, and four was just complete shit.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 28, 2009)

WHERE'S THE FOOT??!!!


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

Screw Brenda go with shorty.

Devil Goes Down to Georgia


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 28, 2009)

the first two were awesome, shorty was probably the stand out character for me.

three was alright, and don't bother mentioning four -_-


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2009)

After the Wayans brothers left, it got shitty


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> After the Wayans brothers left, it got shitty



I completely agree.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 28, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> After the Wayans brothers left, it got shitty



QFT.

Thought he second movie wasn't very good IMO.


----------

